# Philipino Maids



## Lewis Fricker

My family and I are about to relocate to Cairo from Malaysia, is it possible to take our Philipino maid/does anyone know the process?


----------



## Margaret Butler

Lewis Fricker said:


> My family and I are about to relocate to Cairo from Malaysia, is it possible to take our Philipino maid/does anyone know the process?


Hi Lewis,

I knew a few Philipinos in Cairo and they had to have a foreign diplomat to sponsor them to get their work visa. 

Margaret


----------



## Lewis Fricker

Margaret Butler said:


> Hi Lewis,
> 
> I knew a few Philipinos in Cairo and they had to have a foreign diplomat to sponsor them to get their work visa.
> 
> Margaret



Thank you Margaret; I am no diplomate to be sure but I have a strong desire to bring Ella with us so I will need to keep searching for a way to do this smoothly.


----------



## Margaret Butler

Lewis Fricker said:


> Thank you Margaret; I am no diplomate to be sure but I have a strong desire to bring Ella with us so I will need to keep searching for a way to do this smoothly.


Lewis,
I knew one lady who had an Egyptian sponsor.

Margaret


----------



## gullwing

it will not be easy ... the Egyptian government has strangely been imposing several restrictions on that ... try to get her a contract with / through your company ... that might work


----------



## Lewis Fricker

gullwing said:


> it will not be easy ... the Egyptian government has strangely been imposing several restrictions on that ... try to get her a contract with / through your company ... that might work


Thnaks you, since this posting we have officially given up


----------



## regine

Hi Lewis,

How are you getting in cairo? Did you managed to have your maid brought in to egypt? I'm just curious of bringing maid abroad into egypt. Anyway, I too is a malaysian and we live in alexandria. We've been here since last december. How do you find egypt? Did you managed to get to know malaysians in cairo?

take care,

regine


----------



## MaidenScotland

It is almost impossible to bring foreign maids into Egypt without a sponser.
I work for a foreigner who likes to employ Phillipinos Sri Lankans etc and we have to send them to my employers country of residence so proving that they worked for her before bringing them into Cairo


----------



## skorraa

*help with indonesian or philippino maid*



Margaret Butler said:


> Hi Lewis,
> 
> I knew a few Philipinos in Cairo and they had to have a foreign diplomat to sponsor them to get their work visa.
> 
> Margaret


hi Lewis :
I will relocate in Egypt in the next month .Can you help how can I get indonesian or philippino maid?
thanks 
S.korraa


----------



## MaidenScotland

There are many Filipino maids here in Cairo who work freelance.
Once you are here and if you want a Filipino maid it should be easy to find one.
To bring a foreign maid into this country is difficult if not impossible for the ordinary man in the street


----------



## skorraa

*contact*



MaidenScotland said:


> There are many Filipino maids here in Cairo who work freelance.
> Once you are here and if you want a Filipino maid it should be easy to find one.
> To bring a foreign maid into this country is difficult if not impossible for the ordinary man in the street


do you know how can i contact them?
thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you are living down in the Maadi area there are adverts for maids in the expat clubs, also word of mouth is a good bet.


----------



## skorraa

no in 6th october


----------



## MaidenScotland

Word of mouth your best bet, if you see a filipino maid just ask her if she is looking for work or does she know of anyone else who does.


----------

